# Wilkins - zurn



## mohamed mech (19 يناير 2011)

WILKINS - ZURN
CD

http://www.mediafire.com/?m0f9yb4i9o32er7

http://www.mediafire.com/?rhlabwqrwbxyfjn

http://www.mediafire.com/?cchvjpe2ye4dpcy​


----------



## mohamed mech (20 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
ايه رايكم فى الكتالوجات
35 مشاهدة و لا تعليق 
ايه البخل ده
للدرجة ده الملفات عجبتكم و شغلتكم عن التعليق
ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 يناير 2011)

طبعا الشكر قليل جدا عليك 
الكتالوجات ذات قيمة عالية جدا و تنفع الزملاء في الاختيار و الدراية بما يخص اعمال الصرف و التغذية بالماء 
لكن رجاء بلاش الميديافاير موش عاوز يطاوعني 
مهندسنا الكبير انت ذخر و محل اعتزاز و فخر 
انا عندي الهارد كوبي بس مين يطولني السوفت كوبي 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (24 يناير 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> طبعا الشكر قليل جدا عليك





مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> الكتالوجات ذات قيمة عالية جدا و تنفع الزملاء في الاختيار و الدراية بما يخص اعمال الصرف و التغذية بالماء
> لكن رجاء بلاش الميديافاير موش عاوز يطاوعني
> مهندسنا الكبير انت ذخر و محل اعتزاز و فخر
> انا عندي الهارد كوبي بس مين يطولني السوفت كوبي
> جزاكم الله خيرا​


 

ده شرف لينا 



[/URL]​ 

الجزء الاول على الفور شير​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/uoBPBBNV/WILKINS_-_ZURNpart1.html​ 
الثانى​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/3eTzZTIv/WILKINS_-_ZURNpart2.html​ 
الاخير​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/VWJpaaW4/WILKINS_-_ZURNpart3.html​ 




[/URL]​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (24 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد ...

لكن يا ريت تعطينا لمحة عن محتوى الكتالوجات لأني أول مرة أسمع بهذه الشركة wilkins - zurn

ومشكور مرة أخرى


----------



## mohamed mech (25 يناير 2011)

ميكانيزم قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد ...
> 
> لكن يا ريت تعطينا لمحة عن محتوى الكتالوجات لأني أول مرة أسمع بهذه الشركة wilkins - zurn
> 
> ومشكور مرة أخرى


 
و اياك يا هندسة
هذه شركة متخصصة فى القطع و الاجهزة الخاصة بشبكات المياه و الصرف
مثل صفايات الارضية و جرلات الصرف و كابح المطارق المائية و المحابس و غيرها من قطع الشبكات


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (25 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (22 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (23 فبراير 2011)

مجهود كبير 
كتالوكات مفيدة جدا وهي تحتوي على الرسومات على شكل pdf وكذلك على الاتوكاد وتحتوي على برنامج لعرض الرسومات.
بورك فيك


----------



## zanitty (23 فبراير 2011)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل يا كبير


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس وأحسن إليك


----------



## المنتسب (24 فبراير 2011)

ماشاء الله عليك ياهندسة كتالوجات فى وقتها بارك الله فيك


----------



## khaled elsone (31 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً و زادك علماً.


----------

